# Downoi



## trit0n2003

Hey everyone! 

Time to trim my downoi for the first time 

I have 8 crowns ~2"-3".

*All for $30 *shipped *or $3.50 each* + $6 shipping

MIND WEATHER, NO HEAT PACKS USED


----------



## trit0n2003

Sold


----------

